# Anyone Trot line in alabama



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Making lines for first time do I use cotton set out from bank 6 feet. And how far apart those my hooks have to be . Any y'all got pic might help out thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

The only trot lines I have seen use nylon twine not cotton. As far as your other questions I don't really have any experience.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

The ones we use to by when I was a kid were always nylon. The hooks were approximately
36'', that's just a guess on hook spacing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Even though all of us used nylon. You are required by law to incorporate the piece of cotton line into it. I haven't set a trot line in years now, these days I just set out 10 or 12 bush hooks when I want some catfish.


----------

